# Guilty Pleasures



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

Movies, cartoons, or television shows you're embarrassed to confess that you enjoy. And if you're not embarrassed, just something most would call garbage, but you like anyway.

A couple of mine off the top of my head are _Speed Racer_ and _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 30, 2012)

Spiderman 3


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

_The Rocketeer_ and _The Phantom Menace,_ and the _Rocky_ sequels.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gossip Girl, 90210, Dawson's Creek, One Tree Hill, The O.C
Watched all of them  and I am a straight male...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2012)

Ah, can't forget about _Stargate._ The original movie.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Pirates of the Caribbean.

Friday Night Lights T.V show.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Why man FNL is supposed to be a quality show ? it won emmys and shit ?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Really? I did not know lol.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

Demolition Man


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hostel                               .


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2012)

Jaws 4
Carnosaur
Troll 2
Master of the Flying Guillotine


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

I also really enjoy the Apatow films pre Funny People

I know most people can't stand Seth Rogen and his pals but I have a soft spot for the old Freaks and Geeks crew but also the films succeed in just being enjoyable horribly crude romps that make me laugh.


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2012)

Funny People was a good movie. People hate Sandler and Rogen... So it's bound to be hated around here...

I have beef with the ending, but other than that, I liked it a a lot.

I don't remember anything from Freaks and Geeks... I know I watched it when it was on TV, but I don't remember anything from it, other than I did enjoy it.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 31, 2012)

MLP: FIM 
Signs
The Village
Phantom Menace
Amazing World of Gumball
Monkey Bone



Gnome said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean.



All of them? I thought the first one was pretty good.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Scary Movies, I always laughed with them.
Also Ace Ventura 1, its so retarded in an epic way...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2012)

All the Star Wars films. (if I could stop liking them, I would)

Jingle All The Way.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh yeah, Signs. I think that's a legit good movie mostly though. It's okay at least.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 31, 2012)

Indiana Jones 4 - and I don't even feel guilty about it. 
Nuke the Fridge ftw.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I also really enjoy the Apatow films pre Funny People
> 
> I know most people can't stand Seth Rogen and his pals but I have a soft spot for the old Freaks and Geeks crew but also the films succeed in just being enjoyable horribly crude romps that make me laugh.





.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2012)

I like most of the apatow films. They haven't all be perfect, but I can watch Forgetting Sarah Marshall over and over again and it will still make me laugh.

As for Phantom Menace....yeah a little. There are certain points of that movie that are great, with the rest being godawful terrible.

Like the beginning is great, just seeing Jedis in action as essentially the secret agents of the universe. That was awesome. Or any of Maul's fight scenes, or even the pod racing (provided I ignore any and all dialogue).


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2012)

_Freddy got Fingered. _


----------



## Ash (Jan 31, 2012)

Twilight


----------



## Achilles (Jan 31, 2012)

The Wayans Bros 
Underworld 1 and 2
The Mummy
Solarbabies


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 31, 2012)

Independence Day
The Phantom Menace and Revenge of the Sith
Transformers 1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I find entertainment value in even shitty movies like X-Men Origins: Wolverine.


----------



## Z (Jan 31, 2012)

Batman and Robin

I am a big Batman fan and the campy atmosphere was so bad that it made the movie a comedy. I don't love the movie, but I can definitely watch it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Asian dramas are my Achilles heel. Some of them can be pretty decent mind you but yeah the average one is trashy garbage. I've weened myself off them recently but old habits die hard


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I honestly wanna watch this...
[YOUTUBE]Ks-ZHst2kMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

Punisher: Warzone. I find the brutality and action awesome, but the plot is just so....out there.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to admit I find Zohan to be very funny, even if it can be offensive at times.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2012)

Me    too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I watch gay porn for the pure comedy effect. Not that I'm gay, it's just funny that a straight man would watch it.

I have competitions with myself to see how long I can hold out without getting hard.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, guilty pleasure? Easy.

_Naruto._ 

My friends who reads and watches constantly anime and manga thinks that Naruto is too stupid, with plot holes, bromantic undertones and is a complete waste of time. 

Other than that.......nothing comes to my mind for now. 

EDIT: I remembered one now. Betty, the ugly.  The original(Mexican, Argentinian, Chile...???) version


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

10char


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 31, 2012)

Might as well put the other two SW prequel films. None of them are amazing, but they're watchable.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2012)

I can sit through episodes one and three. I can't do it with two though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 31, 2012)

Off the top of my head

White Chicks
Transporter Movies
Fairy Tail (manga)
New Girl and Whitney
Space Jam and Looney Tunes: Back in Action (ugh)


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 31, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I can sit through episodes one and three. I can't do it with two though.



Yeah, Anakin is just painful to watch. Nothing happens in Episode II, there's so much idiocy in the plot.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was laughing hysterically with Bruno ...


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 31, 2012)

Bruno is not really that bad, well once you pass on the extreme homoerotism/gay porn that has.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

You mean like the swinging dick ?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2012)

One things for sure, you never watch Bruno with your family. We were staring at each other awkwardly by the end of it .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

I watched it with my family.

We're strange


----------



## Achilles (Jan 31, 2012)

Beverly Hills Ninja
Undercover Brother
Mortal Kombat


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Any number of old horror movies, like Carnosaur or Pod People, which are jokes compared to say, Tremors or Demonic Toys.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I watch gay porn for the pure comedy effect. Not that I'm gay, it's just funny that a straight man would watch it.
> 
> I have competitions with myself to see how long I can hold out without getting hard.



What's the record?



Fourangers said:


> EDIT: I remembered one now. Betty, the ugly.  The original(Mexican, Argentinian, Chile...???) version



Dude that ruled.

For that matter, old soap operas and shoujo stuff.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I dont quite understand why people hate ninja assasin I loved it...


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 1, 2012)

That show "Awkward" on MTV.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2012)

District 9


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2012)

Achilles said:


> The Mummy





Soledad Eterna said:


> Independence Day





Magnum Bookworm said:


> Punisher: Warzone. I find the brutality and action awesome, but the plot is just so....out there.



All of these, although I love Independence Day and The Mummy enough that they aren't guilty pleasures for me.

WE WILL NOT GO QUIETLY INTO THE NIGHT! 

And Punisher is just hilarious. The part where he shotguns that one dude while holding a child, and when he RPGs the parkour guy is just...wow.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 1, 2012)

Mortal Kombat 1
Mortal Kombat 2(even worse than 1 but hilarious in a bad way)
Alien vs Predator 1
Blade 3
Starwars episode 1 and 3
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers(for nostalgia)


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 1, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> All of these, although I love Independence Day and The Mummy enough that they aren't guilty pleasures for me.
> 
> WE WILL NOT GO QUIETLY INTO THE NIGHT!
> 
> And Punisher is just hilarious. The part where he shotguns that one dude while holding a child, and when he RPGs the parkour guy is just...wow.



Yeah that speech should be amongst the best speeches ever in a movie.
TODAY, IS OUR INDEPENDENCE DAY!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Any number of old horror movies, like Carnosaur or Pod People, which are jokes compared to say, Tremors or Demonic Toys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 About thirteen hours and 25 minutes. I argue that it was just morning wood.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 1, 2012)

Astro Boy (CGI animated film) 

Wasn't amazing or anything, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll add The Lost World of Jurassic Park
Jurassic Park 3

Decent chase movies for me.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 2, 2012)

JP 2 is not bad, I don't see why people hate it. JP 3 is semi decent. The Spinosaurus killing the T-Rex might be BS, but when I was kid in middle school I actually kind of liked that fight.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Victorious xD


----------



## Kanali (Feb 2, 2012)

True Blood is my guilty pleasure thing, I feel like I shouldn't like it but its just so amazing. A lot of people on the interwebs and society in general seem to despise the Star Wars prequals, but I like them and I've never met anyone that didn't.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2012)

My list is entirely made up of two word things.

Michael Bay
Will Smith
Tom Cruise
Roland Emmerich


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 3, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Punisher: Warzone. I find the brutality and action awesome, but the plot is just so....out there.



This is one of mine too

Also, Braindead (or Dead Alive if you prefer) and Hard Boiled.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

Hard Boiled is not a guilty pleasure

it's a great film


----------



## Achilles (Feb 3, 2012)

Do Van Damme movies count as guilty pleasures (aside from Street Fighter of course)? 

I used to love all of those. Cyborg, Lionheart, Double impact, The Quest, even Double Team.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Do Van Damme movies count as guilty pleasures (aside from Street Fighter of course)?
> 
> I used to love all of those. Cyborg, Lionheart, Double impact, The Quest, even Double Team.



I really enjoyed at least a bunch of his films.

Anyone remember the user with a set of a Van Damme death metal band gif.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 3, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Anyone remember the user with a set of a Van Damme death metal band gif.



This one?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2012)

Bloodsport isn't a Guilty Pleasure it is AMAZING.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

if anything Street Fighter is the guility pleasure


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 4, 2012)

Star Wars...because it brought about some damn funny skits on my (seldom indulged) guilty pleasure - Robot Chicken.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 4, 2012)

Chick Flicks 
Date Movie
Awkward (a series on MTV)
Meteor Garden (Taiwanese live action adaptation of Hana Yori Dango)
A lot of shoujo and shounen manga


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. Yeah, it's bad, but the good parts are really enjoyable.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Hard Boiled is not a guilty pleasure
> 
> it's a great film



I was trying hard to think of a third that fit the bill of that kind of frantic OTT-ness


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 5, 2012)

Steven Seagal films


----------

